#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Meta-Analyse: Kakao senkt Blutdruck, Tee nicht >

## aerzteblatt.de

Köln - Eine regelmäßige Tasse Kakao oder der reichliche Verzehr von dunkler Schokolade können den Blutdruck ebenso stark senken wie ein Antihypertonikum. Dies ergibt eine neue Meta-Analyse in den Archives of Internal Medicine (2007; 167: 626-634). Mit ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

